# Fish with shrimp?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there a fish I can keep with cherry shrimp? Something small enough not to eat them? 
Could I keep any killifish with them, possibly a bluefin killifish or Elassoma evergladei? Guppies maybe?

I would like to get something that will occupy the middle and top of the tank(30 gal). I have a male platy I could put in there, but I don't know if he will eat the shrimp.

Oh, and could a few corydora catfish live peacefully with the shrimp?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Most small fish, around the size of guppies and smaller, will not bother adult shrimp at all. If you want baby shrimp, do not put any fish in the tank. A shrimp tank does look really cool though. Once you have like 50 shrimp, then they will be just as interesting as fish. They will swim across the tank.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

I have 6 orange bumble bee shrimp and 6 Japanese amano shrimp in my tank with 8 glo light tetras and swordtails and have had no problems!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I might wait on the fish then, I want to the shrimp to settle in and breed. I will try guppies with them later, maybe in a different tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

celestial pearl danios.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I keep some with my L183 plecos  they have over run the tank so I know the pleco's could care less about them.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

shrimp can breed with a number of fish. The main thing is you have lots of really dense cover for the shrimplets where they are out of the fishes reach.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

mpfsr said:


> I keep some with my L183 plecos  they have over run the tank so I know the pleco's could care less about them.





> celestial pearl danios.


Those are some awesome fish! 
I think I'll look into getting some live plants, and after the shrimp settle in and the plants grow(probably java moss), I will try to get some fish in with them.

The shrimp should arrive today


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My shrimp are bigger than my CPDs. I can't say that the shrimp are multiplying much in their company, but they certainly live fine with these teeny fish.


----------

